# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Mort de tous les bébés mésanges

## sylviana

J'étais contente, il y a une 15e de jours en me rendant compte que l'un de deux nichoirs installés dans mon jardin, était occupé par des mésanges charbonnières. J'entendais les petits et je voyais les parents s'affairer partout. Il faisait beau et doux, tout allait bien. Puis, on a eu une chute des températures et trois jours de flotte non stop. Au bout du 3e jour, je me suis rendue compte que je n'entendais plus les petits et ne voyais plus les parents. J'ai attendu, et tout à l'heure, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains pour aller ouvrir le nichoir. J'ai trouvé tous les petits, cinq, morts. Ils avaient déjà les plumes, et tout; ça me fait mal au cur.... Qu'est ce qui a bien pu se passer? Ils ont pu mourir de froid (les températures ne sont absolument pas de saison, le matin, il fait 3/4°)? l'eau a pu rentrer? les parents ont pu les abandonner, mais pourquoi? j'ai tout vidé et nettoyé, mais ça me laisse une grosse impression de gâchis.

----------


## Chenille

::  Je ne sais pas ce qui a pu se passer mais  ::

----------


## calypso

Les jeunes mésanges sont exclusivement insectivores, si avec les températures très basses et la pluie les insectes sont morts ou se sont cachés alors les parents n'ont pas pu en rapporter au nid et les jeunes sont morts de faim. C'est triste mais c'est la nature aussi malheureusement  :Frown:

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir
Pluie,vent,et froid,c'est une hécatombe .Je n'ai jamais vue les martinets volér aussi bas.Ils n'arrivent pas à nourir leurs petits...Pas assez d'insectes.
J'ai ressorti les mangeoires et fais un gros apport de vers de farine car chez moi aussi les mésanges ont niché....pas vue de petits s'envoler!!

----------


## -Orl-

Sale temps pour les oisillons.J'en discutais encore aujourd'hui avec un monsieur dont la cane colvert avait eu une dizaine de petit, le froid a eux raison d'une bonne partie de la nichée, pour le moment il ne lui en restait que 4.  :Frown:

----------


## sylviana

Vous confirmez ce dont je me doutais un peu.... Je trouve ça tellement triste. Il faut re-nourrir un peu les oiseaux en ce moment, alors? même si ça ne résout pas le problème des bébés qui ne mangent pas de graines, si j'ai bien compris?

----------


## domi

de plus beaucoup de gens mettent des produits pour tuer les insectes, limaces et autres peut être qu'ils ont été empoisonnés ? ou trop de changement de température aussi ;

----------


## Houitie

Moi je nourris en ce moment, je ne suis pas grande fan des oiseaux mais ils ont vraiment besoin d'un petit coup de pouce.

----------


## éliz

::  je voudrais bien les nourrir mais avec les chats des voisins j'ai peur de leur faire prendre des risques

----------


## blush

Erf, oui les oiseaux... Cest tristes pour tous les insectivorres, et les oiseaux qui ont fait un grand voyage pour venir chez nous et mourir apetit feu...  :Frown:  

Mes parents, dans le sud ( 04 ) ont vu un nichée de mesanges prendre son envole  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je comprends mieux pourquoi corneilles et pies se battent comme des chiffonniers en ce moment ... plus grand chose à manger ! d'ailleurs on n'entend pas les oiseaux gazouiller du tout ce printemps ... qui ressemble à un automne.

----------


## Gretel

A un automne bien avancé, je re-nourrris une mésange est venue m'expliquer qu'elle avait faim, un machin de quelques grammes tapant à la fenêtre et sautillant dans le plat de graines vide.

----------


## GG2G

Si vous ne pouvez pas mettre des vers de farine,vous pouvez mettre à disposition en plus des graines(du tournesol de préférence)de la patée pour oiseaux insectivores.
C'est un bon complément pour remplacer les insectes de la nature .
Pour les corvidés,les croquettes chats gonflées dans de l'eau font très bien l'affaire.
Cordialement.

----------


## Giemma

Ici aussi le froid a raison des nichées, c'est vraiment triste cette année, on voit très peu de "petits" à l'envol  ::

----------


## Chatdesîles

Merci de l'information, dès demain, je remets des graines dans les mangeoires ... 
Je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait le faire à cette saison ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si vous ne pouvez pas mettre des vers de farine,vous pouvez mettre à disposition en plus des graines(du tournesol de préférence)de la patée pour oiseaux insectivores.
> C'est un bon complément pour remplacer les insectes de la nature .
> Pour les corvidés,les croquettes chats gonflées dans de l'eau font très bien l'affaire.
> Cordialement.


J'ai des graines de tournesol, mais dites moi comment on a des vers de farine ... merci

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir
Je commande mes vers de farine au Kg chez Insectes vente Productions dans le Doubs.
Pour cette année,là,je crois que tu n'en n'auras pas besoin.Les sauterelles et autres sont enfin sorties.
Cordialement.

----------


## Chatdesîles

> Bonsoir
> Je commande mes vers de farine au Kg chez Insectes vente Productions dans le Doubs.
> Pour cette année,là,je crois que tu n'en n'auras pas besoin.Les sauterelles et autres sont enfin sorties.
> Cordialement.


Ok merci.
Il y a plein de moustiques déjà ... mais le froid revient la semaine prochaine ...
Demain je remets des graines de tournesol  ::

----------


## sylviana

Le nichoir est de nouveau occupé  ::  Et un autre aussi, soit deux sur trois. J'espère juste que ça finira mieux cette année.

----------


## radis

ah, c'est cool ... ici aussi, ca piaille ...

 tu me fais penser que ca va bientot faire 15 jours, il faut que je surveille l'envol .

----------


## sylviana

Ici, par contre, ça ne fait que couver, je pense; ça ne piaille pas. Ce sont des charbonnières pour les deux nichoirs. Le premier nichoir aura donc été occupé depuis l'année dernière, soit un an après son installation. Le second au bout de deux ans. J'ai installé le troisième il y a un mois; il sera peut être donc occupé l'an prochain.

----------


## Sarabi

Moi, ça fait 3 ou 4 jours que je ne les vois plus venir manger, je pense que les œufs ont éclos et que les parents sont bien occupés. Je n'ai pas de nichoir, je n'ose pas en mettre à cause de mon chat, par contre un gros garde manger sur le bord de ma fenêtre et c'est la 1ère année que je vois autant de mésanges dans la cour.

----------


## Sha-ka

L'année dernière le printemps fut catastrophique en effet, cette année c'est bien parti pour que le printemps soit beaucoup plus clément donc à mon avis il y a des chances que ça finisse bien mieux  :Smile:

----------


## radis

pour que les nichoirs soient occupes au printemps, j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'ils devaient etre installes depuis l'automne ?

j'ai installe un nichoir a 3 entrees, theoriquement pour les moineaux, qui sont supposes aimer vivre en collectivite, ce sont des petites mesanges a tete bleue qui en occupent un ! j'aurai du mettre un ecriteau ! 
et j'ai aussi une famille de mesanges a tete noire. les pauvres, les parents prennent mille precautions pour s'approcher du nid, et des qu'ils entrent, les petits braillent a un volume sonore incroyable.

----------


## sylviana

Oui, les nichoirs doivent être installés à l'automne pour avoir une chance d'être occupé le printemps suivant. C'est pour ça que le dernier que j'ai mi restera vide cette année. L'idée, je crois, c'est que les oiseaux prennent l'habitude de les voir dans le paysage durant plusieurs mois et se rendent compte qu'il n'y a pas de danger.

----------


## Sarabi

Enfin le retour d'une mésange ce matin.
Ce que je trouve étrange c'est que je ne vois aucun autre oiseau, même pas un moineau....

----------


## dedel

très peu d'oiseaux ici aussi, quelques mésanges, un couple de rouge queue (dont un est entré dans la cuisine hier je ne sais pas comment, j'ai bien cru que la chatte allait réussir à l'attraper avant moi) et quelques bergeronnettes. Peu de moineaux par rapport à d'habitude je trouve. Mais je suis très isolée donc ce n'est pas forcément l'habitat idéal pour les petits passereaux
j'ai arrêté les nourrissages mais dans le coup j'ai un doute ?

----------


## sylviana

j'ai recollé des boules de graisse, hier, moi. 
Je suis en zone péri-urbaine et je n'ai jamais eu de moineaux dans mon jardin.

----------


## dedel

je vais remplir la mangeoire alors.

J'ai pas mal d'oiseaux de taille moyenne à grande dans le jardin ou à coté mais assez peu de petits passereaux je trouve (j'ai des geais, des huppes fasciées, des chouettes, des pics verts, qq ramiers, bcp de rapaces (surtout des buses, un couple de milan et un faucon crécelle), qq merles, des corbeaux et des corneilles et sûrement plein d'autres que je ne sais pas identifier)

----------


## sylviana

Ayé, naissances dans l'un des nichoirs!  :: 
Je me souvenais pas que c'était aussi bruyant les bébés  ::

----------


## tsarrott

je peux pas mettre de nichoir à cause des chats (les miens et ceux des voisin), mais je nourris régulièrement comme je peux (pas trop non plus, toujours à cause des chat).
Cette année, j'ai souvent pu voir et admirer une pie dans mon jardin (la 1ère fois en 5 ans), et une a même mangé les croquettes que je mets pour les chats dehors.
Par contre, pas vu de mésange encore

----------


## palmyre

Pour eviter les mortalites
 je continue a nourrir jusqu'en ete
sur les photos on voit l'etat d'epuisement des parents et des petits sauves par les boules de graisse lors d'un printemps pourri
maintenant j'utilise les boules de graisse de la LPO qui sont de bonne qualite

----------


## del28

quand les petits s'envolent, ils s'envolent direct ou ils peuvent tomber au sol ?
bon, j'ai des chats dont une grosse prédatrice sans pitié mais une des facades de ma cours est un mur de 5 mètres de haut et je pourrais y accrocher à mi hauteur un/des nichoirs ou les oiseaux seraient en toute sécurité qd même. bon, sauf s'il arrive aux petits de rater leur envol, d'ou ma question  :: 
et si jamais ce à quoi je pense est safe pour eux, est ce qu'une population de chats vivant au rez de chaussée tout en bas est rédhibitoire pour attirer les oiseaux pour nicher ?

----------


## radis

normalement, ils s'envolent directement ... 
sauf que une annee, (il tombait des cordes, je ne sais pas si c'est lie ), tous les bebes ont fini par terre dans la cour ... heureusement que j'ai entendu les parents piailler comme des fous, j'ai enferme les chats (hysteriques derriere la fenetre !!) pour la journee, le temps que tout le monde ait redecolle.

ici, j'ai donc une cour avec un arbre, securisee, donc avec les chats qui tournent. j'ai une dizaine de nichoirs en hauteur sur la facade, dans l'arbre (tronc protege avec un bourrelet de grillage, les chats ne peuvent pas monter). il y a 2 ou 3 portees de mesanges tous les ans, plus aleatoirement des rouge-queues, des moineaux ... tout le monde a l'air de se debrouiller, chacun a sa hauteur ...

depuis l'episode du decollage rate, je surveille les portees, je sais que les mesanges, il y a environ 15 jours entre l'eclosion et l'envol. depuis ce matin, les parents appelent comme des fous depuis l'arbre, j'ai renferme les chats, je pense qu'ils ont decide qu'il etait temps pour les petits .  ::

----------


## del28

dans le cerisier c'est pas possible parce que même en sécurisant, les chats ont accès aux branches via la palissade. j'ai bien une ou deux branches inatteignables mais du coup, même moi j'aurai du mal à les atteindre.

je vais utiliser mon mur . il est juste en face de mes fenêtres, j'aurai la possibilité de surveiller et de rentrer les chats s'il le faut du coup.

est ce que tu as les même nichoirs ou est ce que tu en a des différents adaptés à différentes espèces ?
sur le site lpo j'ai lu que ceux pour les mésanges étaient un peu différents de ceux pour les rouge gorge par exemple.

ici on a des sortes de ptits moineaux mais je ne sais pas du tout de quelle marque ( ::  ) tiens je vais chercher une photo et la mettre ici. on me dira peut être.
juste je sais que jusqu'ici ils nichaient dans le mur du voisin.... qui a la phobie des oiseaux. et du coup, il a bouché tous leurs trous pour qu'ils ne viennent pas nicher, il y a 15 jours 
(déjà les phobies, c'est dur à comprendre parfois mais la phobie des tout ptits oiseaux, je comprends encore moins. mais bon, pas de sa faute non plus, ça se commande pas)
en mettant 2 ou 3 nichoirs d'ici un mois ou deux j'aurai peut être des ptits zoiseaux l'an prochain

----------


## radis

oui, les nichoirs sont differents. ceci dit, les mesanges bleues ont niche cette annee dans un nichoir qui est "officiellement" prevu pour les moineaux ... (et les moineaux dans le nichoir des martinets, qui ont eux-meme prefere l'annee derniere une petite planche de rive decalee que leur nichoir !)
les rouge-queues avaient bien niche dans un nichoir qui leur ete destine, avec une tres grande entree.

mais j'aime bien le nichoir en tant qu'objet aussi, donc j'ai multiplie aussi. j'avais quand meme appele la LPO, qui m'avait reponde tres gentiment que ca ne devrait pas poser de probleme de competition, d'autant plus que vu la penurie de possibilite de nichage en ville, les piafs sont moins regardant sur les questions de territoire, les pauvres ...

sur ce site, il y en a plein, pour pas trop cher ...
http://www.vivara.fr/main_category/id=3/nichoirs.html

(je comprends bien les phobies, mais boucher il y a 15 jours, c'est moche ... tant qu'a boucher, il aurait mieux valu eviter la pleine periode de nidification )

----------


## del28

personne n'était installé encore. et je ne suis pas sure qu'ils s'y seraient installé cette année.
ils nichaient juste sous la toiture de la maison et y a qd même 6 chats qui se baladent régulièrement sur le toit depuis 2 ans. c'est très facile d'accès pour eux. dont une qui a réussi à en choper 3 ou 4 (ma sauvage, souris .... ça fout les boules mais bon, je me console en me disant qd j'ai qd même réussi à en sauver 2). 

merci, je vais aller voir le site

----------


## radis

ils pouvaient acceder par le toit ? pfouh, font suer, nos matoux, des fois quand meme ... 

mets les nichoirs maintenant, on ne sait jamais, si les pitis zoiseaux manquent beaucoup d'emplacement vers chez toi, tu auras peut-etre des petits pour la "fournee" de juin ?

----------


## del28

oui. c'est un enchevetrement de vieilles baraques avec murets d'enceinte et la palissade en chemin d'accès et ils peuvent se faire un bon parcours du combattant en hauteur les greffiers.
(j'ai zoé qui espionne les voisins régulièrement au travers de leurs vélux  :: . entre elle et ma chienne qui les espionne dans leur jardinet par les trous de la palissade ... la honte  ::  )
par contre mes murs à moi sont safe.

je vais les commander en fin de semaine. j'aime bien les nichoirs en tronc dévidé. sont pas chers en plus, je vais en acheter plusieurs de taille d'entrée différente. j'ai zieuté mes murs. je vais en mettre 3 en face et 1 ou 2 coté mur de cuisine (quoi que c'est très venteux de ce coté là)

----------


## sylviana

j'achète mes nichoirs à la LPO; ça permet aussi de faire un geste...
Je suis allée observer tout mon petit monde aux jumelles. Et en fait, du côté du nichoir où les bébés sont nés, ce sont des mésanges nonette (suis pas sûre de l'ortho). Par contre, l'autre, ce sont bien des charbonnières.

----------


## del28

je préfère les nichoirs en bois dévidé. 
coté lpo, j'ai repéré les abris à insectes entre autres  ::

----------


## sylviana

j'ai celui à coccinelles  ::

----------


## del28

t'as mis quoi toi dedans par contre ? ils disent qu'il faut mettre des trucs naturels mais quoi ?
j'aime bien le ptit tronc. je pense que je prendrai aussi la maison à insectes mais plus tard

----------


## sylviana

mousse, branchages, feuilles mortes... Tout bien sec par contre.

----------


## radis

une super idee pour mettre les nichoirs hors de portee de nos matous
http://www.nichoir.fr/mats-nichoirs,fr,4,20PA.cfm

----------


## del28

j'y ai pensé au poteau mais j'ai vraiment pas de place dans ma cour.
manquerait plus que je rentre de chez les voisins un peu pompette et que je m'assomme sur le mat  ::

----------


## sylviana

la LPO vend des barrières de protection anti chats à poser autour des troncs.

----------


## Sha-ka

Après ça dépend de la taille des branches et du poids des matous, si les branches sont fines aucune chance qu'il y accède pour peu qu'il soit un peu plus gros que la normale  :Smile:

----------


## sylviana

Après les nonettes, les bébés mésanges charbonnières sont nés  :: Vu le bruit que fait ce petit monde, je ne suis pas prête de refaire des siestes dans mon jardin  ::

----------


## Houitie

Ici on met des nichoirs en terre cuite comme celui ci : 



Il y a un "village de potier" à qq km et donc c'est le fournisseur officiel de tout le coin.

----------


## sylviana

C'est beau, en plus!

----------


## radis

j'adore ... j'en avais un (que j'ai casse, trop depitee ...), je n'ai jamais eu de nichees dedans. je me suis toujours demande si il etait mal place, ou si de toute facon, ce n'etait que de la deco ... ils sont occupes les tiens ?




> Après les nonettes, les bébés mésanges charbonnières sont nés Vu le bruit que fait ce petit monde, je ne suis pas prête de refaire des siestes dans mon jardin


le rapport volume sonore / taille des bestioles m'a toujours scotchee !!
elles poussent a toute vitesse, avec un peu de chance, elles seront envolees avant que ca caille un peu moins ... les miennes ont fait les premiers essais de vol aujourd'hui. heureusement que mon fils a percute et renferme les matous, parce qu'elles n'avaient pas l'air tres douees, pauvrettes ...  :: 

les nonettes c'est trop mignon, mais je n'en ai jamais vu ici ...

----------


## Houitie

Oui ici tout est occupé. Les agriculteurs en mettent aussi le long des fermes et aussi sur le bout des plantations de pommiers.
Mes parents en ont mis chez eux, un est occupé par des rouge queues et l'autre par des mésanges.

----------


## radis

ah super ... bon, je vais en retrouve un alors !!

----------


## sylviana

les nonettes se sont envolées. Je ne sais pas combien il y en avait: le matin, elles étaient là; le midi, a pu. Reste le charbonnières.

----------


## radis

les oiseaux sont des locataires tout a fait malpolis ... ils partent du jour au lendemain sans dire au revoir ou merci !

----------


## Sha-ka

Il faut le placer à la bonne hauteur, protégé du vent et des perturbateurs éventuels et cela devrait marcher... Mais ça dépend aussi de l'humeur des oiseaux, des fois, ils l'occupent dès la première année, d'autres fois, ils vont le bouder quelques temps ^^
A noter aussi que certains oiseaux comme les hirondelles ne nichent que si ils ont au moins un voisin. 




> j'adore ... j'en avais un (que j'ai casse, trop depitee ...), je n'ai jamais eu de nichees dedans. je me suis toujours demande si il etait mal place, ou si de toute facon, ce n'etait que de la deco ... ils sont occupes les tiens ?
> 
> 
> 
> le rapport volume sonore / taille des bestioles m'a toujours scotchee !!
> elles poussent a toute vitesse, avec un peu de chance, elles seront envolees avant que ca caille un peu moins ... les miennes ont fait les premiers essais de vol aujourd'hui. heureusement que mon fils a percute et renferme les matous, parce qu'elles n'avaient pas l'air tres douees, pauvrettes ... 
> 
> les nonettes c'est trop mignon, mais je n'en ai jamais vu ici ...

----------


## del28

pfff, j'ai ma zoé qui a trouvé le moyen de me tuer 3 ptits oiseaux hier. 
je ne sais pas comment elle a fait, ni ou exactement elle allait les chercher, à part qu'elle montait du coté de la cheminée.
elle nous les a ramené les uns après les autres  ::

----------


## sylviana

Chez moi, tout le monde a décollé; j'ai donc enfin pu tondre ma pelouse (j'avais peur de les gêner  :: ). J'ai aussi jeté un oeil dans les nichoirs et j'ai trouvé un bébé mort (quasi fossilisé) dans chacun d'eux. Pourquoi?

----------


## GAUDIN

> pfff, j'ai ma zoé qui a trouvé le moyen de me tuer 3 ptits oiseaux hier. 
> je ne sais pas comment elle a fait, ni ou exactement elle allait les chercher, à part qu'elle montait du coté de la cheminée.
> elle nous les a ramené les uns après les autres


http://www.jardinage.net/pro/html/pra3-hc.htmlextrait :
"
_D'abord, si vous avez un chat, vous pouvez lui mettre au cou un collier muni d'une petite clochette (ex : grelot) (ou proposer cette idée à votre voisin qui a un chat). Au moindre mouvement du chat, le tintement alertera l'oiseau avant que le félin réussisse à mettre la patte dessus."

_

----------


## del28

non je ne mettrai jamais de collier à mes chats.
hier dès le premier titi ramené , j'ai rentré Zoé. mais mon fils a merdé, il a laissé le vélux ouvert.
elle n'est pas véloce de base, on était estomaqué qu'elle se pointe avec les ptits corps dans le bec. ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'on a entendu aucun piaillement et que les ptits corps étaient froids et pas rigides. 
est ce qu'elle aurait pu les trouver déjà morts ?

----------


## radis

> pfff, j'ai ma zoé qui a trouvé le moyen de me tuer 3 ptits oiseaux hier. 
> je ne sais pas comment elle a fait, ni ou exactement elle allait les chercher, à part qu'elle montait du coté de la cheminée.
> elle nous les a ramené les uns après les autres


oh ... ca me brisait le coeur quand les chats m'en ramenaient ... quand je vois le boulot pour ces pauvres parents oiseaux, petite brindille par petite brindille, puis petite chenille par petite bestiole ...
j'espere que tu pourras trouver le nid pour essayer de securiser pour la prochaine nichee ?

c'est bizarre pour ces piou-pious morts ? selection naturelle et les parents n'ont pas pu ejecter les petits corps hors du nid ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on a ecrit en meme temps ... c'est sur que quand les chats s'en prennent a un nid de petits vivants, les parents font un sacre barouf ...

----------


## del28

oui, même qd ils s'attaquent à un adulte ça piaille beaucoup. c'est ce qui m'a étonné hier, le silence.
on a regardé le toit de tous les cotés de la maison, dans les gouttières, on a rien vu. la seule possibilité que je vois c'est que le nid ait été dans la cheminée. tiens d'ailleurs j'y pense, j'ai trouvé un poussin mort sans plumes il y a qqes jours devant mon mur extérieur. juste en bas de la cheminée justement.
enfin bon. si vraiment le nid était dans la cheminée, c'était pas l'idée du siècle non plus. j'ai fait un feu le week end dernier. c'est peut etre moi qui les ai tué enfumés du coup  ::

----------


## radis

mince ... et tu as la possibilite de regarder dans la cheminee ? pour chercher une solution si effectivement ils ont niches la ?

----------


## del28

non impossible. la cheminée est à bien 6/7 mètres de haut, conduit très étroit. j'ai pas d'échelle assez haute et par le toit c'est impossible de monter (enfin si, mais j'ai plus de toit  ::  . c'est des vieilles tuiles de pays. c'est très fragile)
bon, de toute façon là les feux c'est fini jusqu'au moins septembre voire octobre. 
l'an prochain, je ferai attention à ne pas faire de feu aussi tard dans la saison du coup. mince jm'en veux vachement, les pauvres.

----------


## dedel

Ici des (??) ont totalement foiré leur nichée : ils ont commencé un nid qui s'est écroulé, heureusement avant qu'elle ne ponde donc ils ont recommencé, on a trouvé 2 bébés tout juste nés morts, peut être tombés ? Et 2 jours après, Cyril a trouvé le nid par terre avec 3 bébés morts a côté. Je ne sais pas ce qui a pu se passer, là ils ont refait un nid un peu plus haut, il a l'air mieux fait, vous pensez qu'ils peuvent refaire une couvée ?

----------


## radis

peut-etre que si un jour, tu fais venir un ramoneur, il aura une echelle plus grande, et il accepterait de poser un petit grillage par exemple ?

a quoi ils ressemblent tes piafs, Dedel ? a mon avis, oui, ils vont recommencer ... ma mere dit que l'annee derniere ayant ete une annee terrible pour les oiseaux, ces petits de l'annee derniere n'ont pas tout appris de leurs parents et font ce qu'ils peuvent maintenant mais ce n'est pas toujours merveilleux ... ::

----------


## del28

non les ramoneurs passent pas le bas. pas par le haut.
mais je vais faire refaire ma toiture d'ici qqes mois, j'en profiterai pour voir avec eux ce qu'on peut faire

----------


## dedel

J'ai juste vu une petite tête grise pour la femelle je pense que ce sont des rougequeues mais sans certitude

----------


## Thorrshamri

Quelques petites remarques en passant.

-Sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai lu le topic en entier et les mésanges ne migrent pas.

-Problème de climat? Euh...Silviana tu es dans le 60, grosso modo à 200-250 km de chez moi. Justement on n'a pas eu d'hiver véritable, peu ou pas de gelées, la pénurie d'insectes j'y crois moyennement...c'est le froid et plus particulièrement le gel qui tue les insectes; quant aux lombrics et autres larves, quand il fait trop froid ils vont simplement plus profondément dans la terre et remontent dès que le temps est humide et doux. 

-Pesticides? Possible mais curieux qu'ils soient tous morts. Logiquement les insectivores attaquent les insectes qui bougent, et vont ici et là ramasser ce qu'ils trouvent. A moins d'un "stock" d'insectes contaminés capturés dans une toute petite zone... :: 

-Ca me fait plus penser, étant donné qu'ils sont tous morts et apparemment sur un laps de temps très court, à une maladie qu'ils auraient contacté. Les jeunes étant plus sensibles, certains germes ont une action encore plus radicale que sur des adultes. Ca me fait étrangement penser à des coccidies très courantes chez les oiseaux sauvages ou à la cryptosporidiose, cette histoire. Deux parasitoses graves qui peuvent avoir été transmises par la nourriture. Pour la crypto justement, c'est hyper contagieux et particulièrement foudroyant chez nombre d'animaux, il suffit de 30 spores microscopiques de 0,03 mm/30 µm pour enclencher la contamination. Mortalité 100% assurée chez pas mal d'êtres vivants. C'est le même protozoaire, _Cryptosporidium parvum_, qui peut s'enkyster plusieurs années et résister au froid, à la chaleur, à la dessication...qui plus est résistants à TOUS les désinfectants classiques. Ca tue un veau en quelques jours, des reptiles de taille respectable en quelques semaines grand maximum, ça touche certaines espèces de poissons, d'oiseaux, l'homme peut également l'attraper, ça donne sensiblement les mêmes symptômes qu'une grosse salmonellose et peut nécessiter une hospitalisation. On trouve cette saleté dans pratiquement tous les pays du monde, et selon les sources d'Agrosup Dijon et de l'INRA, la maladie parasitaire est en pleine expansion...ça se transmet par l'eau de boisson, les selles contaminées mais aussi peut-être bien par l'air (point controversé mais des recherches sont en cours) et les proies vivantes ou mortes contaminées. La coccidiose c'est à peu près la même histoire sauf que c'est moins violent, qu'il existe des traitements (sulfamides) et des "barrières d'espèces" faisant qu'une coccidie donnée ne peut contaminer qu'une seule espèce ou groupe d'espèces. Or, là où je veux en venir, c'est que la crypto et la coccidiose provoquent un amaigrissement rapide, des diarrhées, des régurgitations...ce qui sur des cadavres à première vue peut passer pour des animaux morts de faim.

-Je lis que les amateurs d'oiseaux donnent des vers de farine. Chez nous les amateurs de reptiles, ça arrive aussi mais on le déconseille fortement pour plusieurs raisons:

=> rapport phosphocalcique très déséquilibré, de l'ordre de 0,1 pour un rapport idéal (chez les reptiles en tout cas) de 2.
=> difficiles à digérer sauf si on donne les "blancs" qui viennent de muer, à cause de la chitine qui les entoure.
=> suivant le principe de la chaîne alimentaire, les vers de farine vendus dans le commerce sont "vides", on peut toujours les nourrir mais ils ont un tube digestif extrêmement court et aussitôt la nourriture avalée, le bénéfice en est perdu. Idem avec les Zoophobas morio (vers de farine géants). C'est comme si on donnait à un chien de la viande d'animal qui n'a pas mangé depuis des jours: nutritionnellement parlant, taux de protéines, de minéraux, de vitamines extrêmement bas par rapport à de la viande d'animal correctement nourri. 
=> hyper gras et pauvres en protéines digestibles, en vitamines essentielles et en minéraux à part le phosphore.

Malgré ça, à cause du prix attractif, on voit toujours pas mal de "reptileux" nourrir au ver de farine, ça finit souvent en catastrophe du type maladies nutritionnelles ou du squelette.

Certes, c'est plus dur à trouver, mais je vous conseillerais plutôt les alternatives suivantes pour nourrir les insectivores, *en ayant pris soin de nourrir au moins 24h avant distribution les insectes laissés comme nourriture:*

-Larves et adultes de la mouche _Hermetia_, les vers sont surnommés "vers à calcium" et se nourrissent d'humus et de terreau. On en trouve sur les sites de VPC de vente en ligne d'insectes pour reptiles. De plus, aucun danger avec ces vers pour l'environnement et les plantes.

-Lombrics et vers de terreau laissés dans un récipient profond avec de l'humidité pour les maintenir en vie, astuce pour éviter qu'ils se sauvent du récipient: mettre de la vaseline sur tout le tour du récipient, s'ils arrivent en haut ils vont immanquablement retomber au fond, et la vaseline résiste à la pluie comme à la chaleur...

-Le même genre de récipient "vaseliné" en haut, transparent, avec des blattes "red runners" (_Blabera lateralis_) qui sont très appréciées et très équilibrées, les blattes peuvent être nourries avec du son, des épluchures de légumes, des croquettes pour chien...ces blattes ne peuvent se reproduire chez nous car trop froid, en intérieur à 20-25°C c'est très facile à élever et à faire proliférer dans des bacs du type Curver bien fermés, ces blattes ne grimpent pas aux surfaces lisses. Plus on les chauffe et plus elles grandissent vite et se reproduisent vite, elles font des oothèques orange au départ qui deviennent marron, de la forme d'un tic-tac. Un couvercle avec clips de fermeture avec une aération en gaze ou un grillage très fin dessus, des cartons à oeufs pour qu'elles se cachent (elles n'aiment pas la lumière sauf si elles n'ont pas le choix) et de la bouffe changée de temps en temps, ça pousse tout seul^^. 
-

----------


## sylviana

c'est l'année dernière qu'ils sont tous morts, pas cette année . Un ornitho m'a expliqué que, lorsqu'il pleut, les insectes restent cloués au sol et sont plus difficiles à trouver pour les oiseaux. Faute de pouvoir être nourris correctement, les petits meurent de faim.

----------


## Thorrshamri

Ah d'accord Silviana, je ne savais pas pour la pluie. Tu peux quand même essayer (ainsi que les autres qui veulent nourrir les oiseaux de leur jardin) les solutions que j'ai données  ::

----------


## Meritaton

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que vous verrez mon message. 
Ce matin nous avons découvert que le couple de mésanges n'allait plus dans le nichoir. Avec appréhension, nous avons regardé à l'intérieur et découvert 13 (!!) petits morts (avec des plumes déjà), peut être à cause du froid de ces derniers jours ou parce qu'ils étaient trop nombreux(?). Le couple de mésanges tourne encore autour du nichoir. 
Faut-il retirer le nid à l'intérieur ou le laisser ? Pour espérer une nouvelle couvée ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 

A bientôt !

----------


## cerbere

hello,

le froid je ne pense pas les notres sont partis dimanche ou lundi. Ils étaient aussi très nombreux. Perso je ferais le propre dans le nid  :Smile:

----------


## Segusia52

Oui, il faut enlever les petits morts, pour assainir le nid.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ne pas retirer les petits corps avec les mains, essayer de les saisir avec des tiges ou des pinces pour eviter de chambouler le nid. Ce n'est pas dit qu'il soit a nouveau occupé. Malheureusement c'est la dure loi de la nature. Triste quand on voit le mal que les parents se donnent pour élever leurs jeunes. Le taux de mortalité est relativement élevé parmi les couvées particulierement en début de période de  nidification.

----------


## radis

ici quand ca m'est arrive, j'ai tout enleve, tout nettoye, et le lendemain, le couple recommencait le nid ...
je suppose que ca depend aussi du nombre de possibilite de lieu de nidification a leur disposition ?

----------


## Salemo

Il paraît que les anglais préconisent de continuer à proposer un point de nourrissage toute l'année justement à cause du risque de disette à certains moments du printemps et de l'été , les jardins n'étant pas forcèment suffisamment diversifiés pour assurer une alimentation correcte...j'ai remis des graines de tournesol et j'ai revu des mésanges et je les entends même pépiller , ce qui n'arrivait jamais avant...par contre , ils préconisent de ne pas leur donner des boules de graisse ...

----------


## radis

pas forcement suffisamment diversifie, et tellement traites ... 
quand mon frere a achete, il y avait un massif de rosiers, le sol etait parfaitement lisse, le vieux mr lui a dit qu'il passait le balai regulierement pour que ca fasse propre ... autant dire qu'il n'y avait pas la moindre bestiole a l'horizon ...

----------


## cerbere

ici 2 éme nichées en  route.....

----------


## radis

oui, ici aussi, je vois les adultes qui trimballent de la mousse ... il va falloir que je re-brosse les chats !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il ne faut surtout pas nourrir les oiseaux a longueur d'annee et surtout pas en periode de nidification car cela porte prejudice aux petits qui n'apprennent pas a se nourrir seuls (mesanges insectivores qui nourrissent leur courvee de chenilles et autres invertebres) (voir site de la LPO sur ce sujet, idem pour RSPB britannique et autres sites ornitho)

----------


## cerbere

bon ben l'adulte est mort dans le nid. J'ai tout viré du coup

----------


## radis

pauvre pioupiou ...

----------


## Findus

A mon tour de trouver un pauvre oisillon tombé du nid trop tôt... 
Un parent est venu le nourrir une fois il y a 30 minutes, plus rien depuis...
J'ai lu sur http://www.ornithomedia.com/pratique...nid-00330.html qu'il fallait intervenir le moins possible... Je me demande quand il faudra considérer qu'ils ne viendront plus en prendre le relais...
Tout en sachant qu'il risque d'y rester.... 

EDIT : le parent est revenu ! 

Reste à protéger ces deux-là des chats du voisinage et là... ça risque de ne pas aller bien loin.

----------


## cerbere

mon père un jour a détruit un nid de verdiers (pas exprès hein...) il a eu l'idée de mettre les petits dans une cage et les parents venaient les nourrir. Il les a libéré une fois qu'ils ont été bien dégourdis  :Smile: 

(mouais mon père chasseur ....)

----------


## Findus

Pas bête, ils devaient pouvoir nourrir à travers les barreaux...
J'ai mis du sopalin déchiré dans un carton en espérant qu'il aura l'idée de s'y blottir.

EDIT : le lendemain matin... il est mort, je suppose de froid dans la nuit...

----------


## cerbere

oui les parents passaient à travers les barreaux

----------


## radis

les bebes mesanges apprennent a voler !

(chats renfermes d'urgence !!)

----------


## sylviana

A ma grande surprise, j'ai une nouvelle nichée qui vient de naitre, alors que j'en avais déjà eu une il y a bien deux mois.  C'est pas un peu tard dans la saison?

----------


## dedel

non c'est habituel : 2 semaines de couvée, 3 semaines au nid puis 3 semaines de "training" soit 8 semaines pour mener une couvée à terme donc pas de souci pour lancer une ponte en juin. Tu peux même en avoir plus tard dans la saison si la 2ème nichée n'arrive pas à terme

ci après un extrait de la fiche de la mésange charbonnière sur oiseaux.net :
*Reproduction  nidification*  La nidification est printanière, essentiellement d'avril à juin dans toute la bande tempérée du domaine paléarctique. Le nid est construit dans une cavité arboricole  ou rupestre, toujours à l'abri des regards. Il est fait de matériaux  divers, feuilles, herbes et mousse, mais la mousse domine toujours dans  la super-structure tandis que les poils et les plumes  garnissent la coupe où seront déposés les œufs. La quantité de mousse  apportée varie suivant l'espace disponible. Cela varie du simple au  décuple et plus. Dans une boite aux lettres par exemple, les oiseaux  amasseront beaucoup de mousse pour occuper l'espace, la coupe étant  reléguée dans le coin le plus obscur, à condition que le facteur ne  passe pas tous les jours. L'entrée doit mesurer au moins 25 mm de  largeur pour que l'espèce puisse s'y glisser.  
La construction du nid échoit à la femelle, ravitaillée par le mâle  qui lui s'occupe surtout de la défense du territoire. Les mésanges  adoptant une stratégie de reproduction basée sur une grande prolificité,  la taille de la ponte est toujours élevée. Une femelle peut pondre  jusqu'à 18 œufs par couvée,  le plus souvent de 5 à 12. L'incubation dure 13 ou 14 jours. Le séjour  au nid est d'environ 3 semaines et il en faudra encore trois autres  avant que les jeunes ne deviennent indépendants.* Les secondes pontes  sont habituelles en conditions normales*, ce qui fait que chaque année,  un grand nombre de jeunes arrivent à l'envol.  
Les jeunes sont nourris essentiellement de proies animales  énergétiques comme les chenilles. Les mésanges ne stockant pas de  nourriture dans leur jabot, la fréquence de nourrissage est très élevée. On a calculé  qu'un couple pouvait apporter à leurs poussins jusqu'à 900 becquées par  jour. 
Bien qu'ils soient en principe bien protégés dans leur cavité, les œufs ou les jeunes ne sont pas à l'abri de la prédation. Le Pic épeiche par exemple est connu pour s'attaquer aux couvées ou aux nichées de mésanges, en élargissant l'entrée à coups de bec si nécessaire.

----------


## radis

sylviana, si les petits viennent d'eclore, ils n'ont que 3 semaines de moins que ceux qui viennent de decoller ici, ca ne fait pas une grosse difference, je pense ...
c'est la 2eme ponte ici aussi .

je n'ai jamais note les dates, mais il y a toujours 2 couvees dans ce nichoir .

----------


## sylviana

Ok, j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas trop chaud dans le nichoir...
J'ai mis un bain pour les parents au pied de l'arbre.

----------


## radis

ah oui, je n'avais pas pense a la temperature ...

----------


## radis

ma minette vient de me ramener un bebe mesange ...
elles ont decole hier, on tient les portes fermees pour leur permettre d'apprendre tranquillement a voler, on n'a meme pas vu quand elle nous a echappe, suis trop triste ...

il n'a pas l'air blesse, je l'ai repose dehors (la cour est securisee, a part nos vilains chats, il ne risque rien)
je ne vois qu' une plume un peu froissee, j'espere qu'il n'a rien de plus grave

----------


## radis

bon, je ne vois plus le bebe mesange, les parents ont pioupioutes autour une partie de l'aprem, je croise les doigts pour qu'elle se soit envolee pour de vrai cette fois ...

parce que dans ma cour, on a ferme toutes les portes et aucun chat n'a pu y retourner, une fois passee chez le voisin, ben, il y a des chats dans le quartier ...

----------

